# Pregunta muy bàsica .. Sobre inductor y capacitor



## djmartin86 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gente les hago una pregunta ..... El inductor que almacena? y se opone a variaciones bruscas de que? .. y porque? ..... en el caso del capacitor que sucederia ? ....
Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 26, 2011)

Se opone a los cambios bruscos de corriente y almacena energia magnetica.

En cambio un capacitor se opone a los cambios bruscos de tension y almacena energia electrica acumulando cargas.


----------



## Lusanzgz (Mar 26, 2011)

Buenas

Una bobina se carga y se opone a variaciones bruscas de corriente, mientras que un condensador justo al reves se carga y se opone a cambios bruscos de tension.

El motivo se puede deducir directamente de la relacion entre tension y corriente para ambos
Bobina i = 1/L · Int(v)
Condensador V = 1/C ·Int(i) 
por lo que cambio brusco (en tiempo cero) en cualquiera de los implicaria la existencia de una tension o corriente infinita.

Un saludo


----------



## Sainicus (Jul 12, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Se opone a los cambios bruscos de corriente y almacena energia magnetica...



Ok, yo comprendo eso, pero lo que no logro entender bien,  es porque se invierte la polaridad del inductor (con la energía cargada)...

Me explico: En un princicpio, la fuente está desconecta, entonces al conectarla, se produce un cambio brusco en la corriente (de i=0 a i=x), entonces la bobina intenta oponerse a ese cambio tratando de mantener la i=0 (comportandose primero como un ckto abierto), para luego dar paso a una corriente constante (comportandose como un ckto en corto).

Hasta ahi, la bobina ya tiene almacenada energia y hay una corriente i cte.

El archivo adjunto, grafica el momento de descarga de la bobina. De nuevo se produce un cambio brusco en la corriente (de i=x a i=0), oponiendose a este cambio la bobina de tal forma que intenta mantener la corriente (i=x) descargandose en el ckto.

Lo que no me explico, es porque ha de ser graficada la i en sentido antihorario; ya que según la lógica que se aprecia (al menos yo asi lo aprecio), al estar la bobina cargada con energia, y con un voltaje con poralidad VL como indica la gráfica, el sentido de la corriente i debería de ser en sentido horario.

Ojala se aprecie bien la imagen, por que es la primera vez que subo un archivo, y espero poder resolver esta duda... saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 12, 2011)

Es correcto el grafico, lo que pasa, es que luego no te muestra que sucede cuando la llave conmuta:

- Instante 1 (t0-, antes de la conmutacion):



- Instante 2 (t0+, despues de la conmutacion):



Que la "masa" no te confunda como circula la corriente, en ese punto la masa es mas "+" que el borne de arriba del inductor.

Aca tenes una buena explicacion de lo que sucede durante la carga y la descarga de un inductor:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_circuitoRLenCD.asp

Fijate en este grafico:







Mira el cambio brusco de tension en bornes que aparece en el inductor.

Fijate que es analogo a un capacitor, I pasa a ser V y V pasa a ser I:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_cargacondensador.asp


----------



## djmartin86 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola , miren , yo lo entiendo como que el inductor al alimentarlo con una tension , y este se opone a variaciones de corriente porque debe generar un campo magnetico sobre sus espiras  , sin corriente no hay campo .. es lo mismo que si tengo un cuerpo y le aplico una fuerza ,  hasta no llegar a un limite de fuerza aplicada en que el cuerpo se desplaza  el mismo se encuentra quieto , al superar este umbral , luego de forma siguiente aparece el desplazamiento , por eso aparece un desplazamiento entre la tension y la corriente del inductor de 90º , aplico tension y luego aparece la corriente


----------



## Sainicus (Jul 12, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> - Instante 1 (t0-, antes de la conmutacion):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justamente eso es lo que no me explico, porque la masa es "+" que el borne de arriba del inductor; porque en el instante "Instante 1 (t0-, antes de la conmutacion):" el borne superior del inductor era "+" ... y luego en "Instante 2 (t0+, despues de la conmutacion):" el borne superior del inductor es "-".

Una explicación podría ser, manteniendo el principio del inductor de oponerse a los cambios de corriente, que en un instante hay una corriente que circula desde arriba hacia abajo por el inductor (como se puede evidenciar en el gráfico):



Luego, después de la conmutación, ante la ausencia de corriente, el inductor invierte su polaridad, para de esa forma mantener el sentido o dirección de la corriente que antes circulaba por el (como se evidenvia en el gráfico) dando como resultado el sentido antihorario de la corriente en la malla:



No se si estará bien mi razonamiento, pero es la única explicación que le encuentro a esto, en base a las gráficas proporcionadas amablemente por sr. cosmefulanito04.

Por favor, corrijame alguien si estoy equivocado... saludos.


----------



## jor1703 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola a todos

Si tomamos  como ejemplo el diagrama que adjuntó Sainicus, podemos analizar este principio de los elementos de almacenamiento en DC.

En la primera imagen:




Observamos que el inductor lleva un largo tiempo t(0-) en condiciones estables, donde t(0-) indica antes de que se cierre el interruptor, por lo tanto este se comporta como un corto circuito; es decir el voltaje en el inductor es cero ( no hay polaridad) y el sentido de la corrinte lo determina la fuente de voltaje o de corriente que alimenta el circuito.

En t(0-):
VL=0
IL=Io
i=IR=0



En la segunda imagen:



vemos que el interruptor conmuta, el inductor se opone a cambios discontinuos de corriente, por lo tanto se sigue comportando como un corto circuito pero entregando la corriente almacenada. Es decir, se comporta como una fuente de corriente.

Se debe tener en cuenta que la convención de signos se usa al momento de establecer un análisis cuantitativo del circuito, con esto se entiende que el sentido y la polaridad la elegimos de acuerdo a las necesidades del analisis (lazo, nodo, mallas, ramas, etc) 

En t(0+):

VL=VR
i=IL=IR


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sainicus dijo:


> Justamente eso es lo que no me explico, porque la masa es "+" que el borne de arriba del inductor; porque en el instante "Instante 1 (t0-, antes de la conmutacion):" el borne superior del inductor era "+" ... y luego en "Instante 2 (t0+, despues de la conmutacion):" el borne superior del inductor es "-".
> 
> Una explicación podría ser, manteniendo el principio del inductor de oponerse a los cambios de corriente, que en un instante hay una corriente que circula desde arriba hacia abajo por el inductor (como se puede evidenciar en el gráfico):
> 
> ...



Exacto, para mantener el sentido de circulacion de la corriente del inductor, la tension en bornes se tiene que invertir.


----------



## Sainicus (Jul 13, 2011)

jor1703 dijo:


> En la segunda imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> vemos que el interruptor conmuta, el inductor se opone a cambios discontinuos de corriente, por lo tanto *se sigue comportando como un corto circuito pero entregando la corriente almacenada. Es decir, se comporta como una fuente de corriente. *



Un dato muy importante que me haces recordar jor1703, el inductor ahora se comporta como una fuente de corriente. 

Si analizamos las caracteristicas de una fuente de corriente, estas tienen una alta impedencia en paralelo, y una diferencia de potencial de cero. Pero en el caso del inductor, como explicamos esta gráfica:






Esa curva azul no indica una diferencia de potencial en el inductor???



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Exacto, para mantener el sentido de circulacion de la corriente del inductor, la tension en bornes se tiene que invertir.



Por cierto, muchas gracias por despejar mi duda confirmando mi supocición... saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sainicus dijo:


> Un dato muy importante que me haces recordar jor1703, el inductor ahora se comporta como una fuente de corriente.
> 
> Si analizamos las caracteristicas de una fuente de corriente, estas tienen una alta impedencia en paralelo, y una diferencia de potencial de cero. Pero en el caso del inductor, como explicamos esta gráfica:
> 
> ...



Si, la curva azul es como evoluciona la tension en los bornes del inductor respecto al tiempo.

La suposicion de *jor1703* es valida despues de los 5.Tao, al igual que la corriente en un capacitor, durante la carga del mismo una cierta corriente circula por el y luego de los 5.Tao la corriente tiende a 0. 

En un principio la tension en el inductor es Vcc y luego cae a 0 despues de los 5.Tao.


----------

